# Chorus-like Operas



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if there were any operas composed in a choir-like manner. Quite unclear, I concur; I am referring to operas where the arias are similar in style to the finale of Beethoven's 9th Symphony, with the solo singer.

Any one?



p.s. I also wondered if there were other composers that - as organists - depicted a particular style such as Anton Bruckner and - to a lesser extent - Camille Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

1. _La Damnation de Faust_ by Berlioz (very orchestral, large choruses)
2. Havergal Brian (also an organist, often long-winded like Bruckner)

Happy listening!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The earlier period it is the more chorus is in the opera so you should look for operas written before second half of XIX century.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Some operas with very prominent choruses:
Les Troyens
I Lombardi
Moses und Aron


----------

